# „Truck Stop”-Sänger Reichling gestorben



## DER SCHWERE (15 Aug. 2012)

*Mein Stiefel kommt in Himmel zum besohlen,
ins Großregal wo Cowboystiefel stehn,
Der große Schuster wird ihn sich dann holen,
und mein Stiefel wirds im Himmel himmlisch gehn.

*



Der Sänger der deutschen Kult-Country-Band „Truck Stop”, Lucius B. Reichling (65), ist tot.

E starb gestern an den Folgen einer Lungenentzündung und einer spät erkannten Krebserkrankung. „Wir sind in tiefer Trauer und es fällt uns schwer, diese Trauer mit passenden Worten zu beschreiben. Lucius, wir werden Dich nie vergessen!”, schreiben seine Band-Kollegen. Reichling hatte „Truck Stop” 1973 in Hamburg mitgegründet. Die Gruppe macht die aus den USA stammende Country-Musik auch in Deutschland populär. Reichlings Band-Kollegen kündigten an, auch ohne ihn weiter zu spielen: „Seinem letzten Wunsch entsprechend, werden wir unseren musikalischen Weg auch weiterhin fortsetzen, denn nicht nur sein Motto, sondern auch das unser Band war stets: 'The show must go on!'” ​

Quelle: bild.de


----------



## flying (15 Aug. 2012)

Rest In Peace Lucius, hab gerade die Nachricht bekommen, das ein guter Freund von mir heute bei einem Autounfall verstorben ist. Rest In Peace Hans-Gerd Staschewski !


----------

